# My expert oponion on Israel.



## trainfinder222 (Jan 27, 2013)

For some odd reason since I am nominally Jewish folks think i am expert on the Israel and the middle east. I dont understand why they cant just get along with each other either. If they had freedom of religion and the separation of church and state in the middle east....Then different sects would not be killing each other with support from there government sponsors. Call me igonarant but we have a Catholic church next to a Mosque next to the Protestants down the street from the synagogue in a mixed black and Irish neighborhood and everyone gets along fine. I think we should blow off a nuke in the Ocean off the coast of Iran and Israel to tell them to behave or else.
Most American Jews really don't give a fuck about Israel and are not in a big hurry to move over there...My folks are moving to Florida and the other half to Austin TX. Jews have done better in the USA then at any time in there history...We are bankers actors and builders! Not to mention kick ass gangsters!*  America is the promised land!*


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 27, 2013)

Zionism is racism.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 27, 2013)

yes I have heard that before that Zionisim is racism....Zionist believe that jews have a homeland and that land is Israel.....The same could be said of our treatment of the american indian


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 27, 2013)

Manifest Destiny is racism as well Not denying that either ha. I just am not a huge fan of Israel for what they have done with the backing of the U.S. government to the Middle East and Palestine.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 27, 2013)

By God Alone,By Torah Alone....If Israel sleeps with hoars like babylon in the west she will get VD that penicillin wont cure


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 27, 2013)

In other words help comes with a price


----------

